# What book made you get on a plane?



## live_to_cook (Aug 23, 2000)

Have you read Peter Mayle writing about Provence, and itched to call the travel agent?

What books have actually inspired you to travel to a place, because reading about it made you so *hungry*?

True confessions: Calvin Trillin ("American Fried") made me go to New Orleans... and a darn good thing too. The Central Grocery's muffaletta, Galatoire's and the Acme Oyster Bar actually lived up to his praise, no small feat considering he was writing about them 20 years earlier...


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

I've not read Calvin's book but those are "the" tried and true. Went to Central Grocery for the olive salad over Thanksgiving, thought about Acme but went to Ugeischs instead. They have not really changed since I went to school at St. Mary's 25 (gosh has it been that long) years ago.

Gourmet magazine used to make me hop on planes....been years. Now it is more Savuer that will peak my interest.
1980 I flew to NYC for 5 days of chocolate exploration and dining....inspired by Gourmet and Bon Appetit. Sayyyy whatever happened to Krons?
I've not read the book on Provence....it's on the list.


----------



## live_to_cook (Aug 23, 2000)

Shroomgirl, you're from New Orleans? No wonder you're such a foodophile... okay, maybe it's a lot more than than but I couldn't help but wonder what affect it had...


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

Geez...I'm not that extremely food a phile
come on .....
There have been earlier threads that have a more detailed version of where I've lived...
short version...
I've been in St. Louis for 5 1/2 years
left Southern Louisiana after 15 years....
went to part of my college in New Orleans

Time-Life series turned me on to the adventures of food when I was 11 years old...
it is a passion, the explorations of cultures, the search for flavors, the sensuality of playing with food....it's also nice getting paid by others to play.

[This message has been edited by shroomgirl (edited 12-15-2000).]


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

very much so. Passion is the word that comes to mind
That and "if not I then who"....and this phrase has gotten me into more projects.....
End product has been incredible but the volunteer hours have been too many to count.


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

This has nothing to do with this thread but, If it weren't people like shroomgorl and others that take the time and put there hearts into something, believe me every friggin thing you eat would all be geneticly manipulated. Don't take it for granted when you bite into a heirloom apple that is so crisp and juicy you can't believe it. Next time you drive by a farmers market be sure to stop and say hello and buy something. in your own little way you are supporting the way god intended for things to be. Ok I'll be quite now
cc


----------



## live_to_cook (Aug 23, 2000)

I didn't mean foodophile as an extreme condition or a derogatory term, sorry if it sounded that way. I consider myself a foodophile, albeit an amateur one. I simply meant you obviously dig food, dig teaching it and talking about it. Anybody who's put that kind of time and effort into helping organize a farmer's market obviously takes this stuff to heart.


----------



## live_to_cook (Aug 23, 2000)

Tonight my father was going to broil some salmon in the oven for dinner... I said no way man, went out in the snow, cranked up the Weber, glazed the fillets with dijon/brown sugar/butter and smoked them over hickory... took about 10 minutes more (and going out in the blowing snow) but the results and the smiles all around the table were completely worth it... yeah I guess you could say I've got the bug...

I just can't stand to see people eat poorly if I can help it.


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

Here Here!!!
Ok what makes me call the airlines...
Fancy food has a tour for 40 in Napa and Sonoma....vineyard stores, Oakville Grocery, all the really cool places to shop in the area....9-5 bus tour...I'll bet they'll be wonderful. That makes me look for rates.

I've hopped a plane to NYC for a couple of Beard Dinners after reading the menus in the membership publication.

I've got a desire to shop Brooklyn....there's this bakery that has olive country bread where they throw the pits in the fire to flavor the bread...read about it in David Reggerios book.

I really want to see Zimmermans and have for years....after getting their catalog it just reaffirms the desire.
I really want to go to Madison WS to see their market and to see JUST HOW Odessa Piper puts up food for the winter for her upscale restaurant...
I want to go to Long Island to see how Anne Cooper is running Ross School with 7 stations
everything natural/organic and scratch...1100meals a day.
I want to see the Chicago farmers market at CHIC during the winter monthes, and visit the Green market....also there are a couple of restaurants in that area I'd like to check out....and of course people to see.

***So that is what flies my plane...


----------



## live_to_cook (Aug 23, 2000)

Holy cow shroomgirl... I hope you joined one of the frequent flyers clubs.


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Come on up to Wisconsin, Shroomgirl- I'll meet you at Odessa's! I have an upside down story about getting on a plane... I went to Wales in the mid-70s to see all the castles I'd been reading about in history books and historical novels (I'm an Anglophile AND a Francophile- and proud of it!). But the food... Oh, God, the food in those days was gastly. I won't elaborate unless you insist. I can report it's much improved today, as British chefs and cooks embrace food from beyond their shores, and the population demands it. When I read the "Appetite for Life", the bio of Julia Child, she described her first meal in France- a lunch of fresh fish at La Couronne in Rouen. I'd just eaten there a few weeks before, and was ready to call the airlines again. It was the best meal I had that trip.


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

that is funny....the Brits had horrible food for eons....I picked up 3 mags before going out of town...2 were British (Waitrose Food Illustrated and Good Food) they put out great stuff now.
Let me get through Jan. and see if I'm going to France in the Spring....if not let's do L'Etoile Mezz!

[This message has been edited by shroomgirl (edited 12-19-2000).]


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

I just finished Under the Tuscan Sun....Yep that makes me want to explore porcini regions.

I'm working on The Soul of a Chef right now...enthralling.


----------

